# Irobnbridge - This coming weekend



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

Looking to find a site close to Ironbridge any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wild camp or bone fide? 

Tony.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Got a CL in mind in Broseley not too far even walkable if you wish or good local bus service, my in laws live in Broseley so we use the CL a great deal.

Leo Farm 01952882261, Nice couple no facilities but has Elec, WC Empty,fresh water of course and it has hardstandings if you wish.

Hope it helps.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There is a wild camp spot under it I am led to believe. Never used it myself but my mate has and had no trouble when there.

Hope you have a great weekend you lucky devil :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

seen from Ironbridge village, on the other side of the "Iron Bridge", there is a car park that tolerates overnight parking. Over the day it's Pay&Display, but from 6 pm to 10 am it is free. 

Another possibility is to use one of the two overflow car parks at Blists Hill Museum.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.

I also found Leo Farm at Benthall Lane, Benthall, Broseley. Want to do some sightseeing so need a safe parking space as we will we away from van most of the day. This looks to be in walking distance. 

Thanks for all the other suggestions.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Leo Farm - Norman White I think


----------

